# Sorority collapse overnight



## TakingthePlunge (Jul 6, 2013)

When I went to bed last night about 11 pm, all four girls were fine in the sorority. When I got up at 6 AM for work, my cambodian girl had gotten out of her breeder's net (although how, IDK, since there is a top on the entire tank that fits flush to the top of the breeder's net). My giant Betta Penelope was floating with her stomach missing, my blue crowntail, Carla is nowhere to be found, UglyFish is hiding in the Tardis, and the unnamed demon cambodian is swimming all over the tank with a hugely full stomach. :-( Sigh. SIP, girls. I'm sorry. I thought you all were safe.


----------



## Skuldane (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear that. Atleast the Tardis provided some protection. =D


----------



## TakingthePlunge (Jul 6, 2013)

I just wish it WAS bigger on the inside, and that was where my crowntail was. :-(


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

I know your pain our sorority fell apart in fast fashion after months of everything being ok,


----------



## Skuldane (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm sorry about your crown tail. I really want one but none at the store have caught my eye.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry!  They can be sneaky little buggers.  

I had some trouble recently with a girl after months of being okay, and it was awful to have to check every morning to see if anyone else had died... 

Still, I'm so sorry for your losses!


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I am very sorry for your loss. PM me if you ever decide to try again I have a solution regarding the breeders net.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Oh no, that is terrible! I'm so sorry! I dread something like that happening, and I can't even imagine how you must feel.  Maybe that brat just needs to be alone forever. I guess some girls weren't made for a sorority environment. Are you going to try again with some new girls?


----------



## JayM (Aug 4, 2013)

So sorry. :-(


----------



## TakingthePlunge (Jul 6, 2013)

Hubby is going to buy me a larger tank (closer to 30 gallons) for my birthday on Halloween, and then I will try again with new girls. I think you're right, Shannonpwns: Once I get a bigger tank, the cambodian will probably never be allowed near other fish. :-( She is back in the breeder's net, for now, and ugly fish is aggressively circling it, like she's waiting for her to get out so she can take revenge. :-(

What bothers me most about it is that Penelope's ovaries were eaten -- pretty much nothing else was touched, just the area where she would hold eggs (and I suspect she'd been egg-laden for quite some time.) I just can't get over how vindictive and evil that cambodian is. :-( Penelope has joined my terrarium, where at least she will live on through my plants. Circle of life, at least. 

Jadablu -- I will be PM-ing you momentarily.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Hh that is terrible. im sorry for your loss. Sorority can be very fragile at times. One bad apple can really cause trouble. Ive had girls that were a ticking time bomb in a sorority so had to be put in their own space and never could share a tank.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

That spot must be the weak spot because most of the deaths we've had (if we found a body) had the egg area ripped out as well as the 2 little fins in that area that hang down. All it takes is one bad fish or a very young boy labeled as a girl to ruin it.


----------



## TakingthePlunge (Jul 6, 2013)

After the frst incidents of chasing and fighting, I took Devil fish out and checked for ovaries, and with her lighter colored cambodian body, she is DEFINATELY a female. I ruled that out and figured it was just because she was the newest fish. So into the breeder's net she went. But then she was still going after the other fish if they got too close, even through the net. I had decided to keep her in the net, though, so she could have the benefits of the cycled tank, since her tank was only 3/4 gallon, and with two jobs, I wasn't getting her water changed every day. Sigh.


----------



## HaileyThatBettaKid (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm sorry for your losses. We are all here for you♥


----------

